# Sam Adams Octoberfest



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

Anybody try the '07 edition yet?

I had a couple bottles yesterday, and they were terrific. A subtle pumkin pie spice gives a hint of sweetness to a full bodied and creamy brew.

Great with a HU Connie #1 ! :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Had it last year , as always a great brew. Im currently hoping they never run out of Honey Porter. That brew is friggin sweet.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

I had the first glass from a new keg last week. I think its better than last year, but then again, i might have been a bit excited.

I had a stoudts octoberfest the same night. it was AMAZING.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

My brother hosts a family clambake each year, and Oktoberfest is the brew of choice (along with Bloody Caesar Shooters). Can't wait!


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it different then the 06?

Really I wasn't too fond of the 06, not that it was bad at all just not as good as some of the others. I am also a huge SA fan so maybe I was hoping for more then I should have.

I'll give it a try again this year for sure.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't wait to give them a nice try..:r:al


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

I havent tried it yet...but I'm really lookin forward to it. Loved the Summer Ale.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Samuel Adams Octoberfest is indeed excellent this year. This is always one of my favorites from Sam, as I'm usually not a big fan. I don't recall picking up on a pumpkin pie spice character, I'll have to pay closer attention next one I have. I'm fairly certain they wouldn't employ any actual spices in this brew.

So far my favorite Märzen this season is Brooklyn Brewery's. It's less hearty than the Sam, but all the more quaffable. It's damn tasty, and is a very good representation of the style IMHO.


aldukes said:


> I had a stoudts octoberfest the same night. it was AMAZING.


I'm really looking forward to the Stoudts, especially after hearing this. It will be my next Oktoberfestbier purchase.

-Brian


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have to agree. It is a fine brew!!!May have to get some more before it goes away!!!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree, very enjoyable. Will certainly but more while it's available. I'd like to try the Dogfish Punkin Ale, seems to get good reviews.

Also bought a 6'er of Saint Arnold Devin Reserve #5, it's a Russian Imperial Stout (10%) it's the first I've had, I think I like this style !!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I am very surprised with it, I wasn't expecting anything fantastic from the beer but it is pretty tasty. Very creamy.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Anyone try this year's Sam Adams Octoberfest? I always enjoyed it but it seems flavorless this year. Maybe I'm just in a funk.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Dan said:


> Anybody try the '07 edition yet?
> 
> I had a couple bottles yesterday, and they were terrific. A subtle pumkin pie spice gives a hint of sweetness to a full bodied and creamy brew.
> 
> Great with a HU Connie #1 ! :tu


 Had one at Outback Steakhouse last week. Delicious!:tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> Anyone try this year's Sam Adams Octoberfest? I always enjoyed it but it seems flavorless this year. Maybe I'm just in a funk.


I tried it and didn't enjoy it as much as I did the last years, but my taste in beer has changed a lot so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

RobinCoppell said:


> I agree, very enjoyable. Will certainly but more while it's available. I'd like to try the Dogfish Punkin Ale, seems to get good reviews.
> 
> Also bought a 6'er of Saint Arnold Devin Reserve #5, it's a Russian Imperial Stout (10%) it's the first I've had, I think I like this style !!


The Pumpkin Ale is AMAZING!! I always love this time of beer season, especially because of the Pumpkin and Octoberfest ales. My favorite is the SA Octoberfest....which I actually had last week as the bar by me just got it in that day! It tasted even better than last year's IMO. I am going this weekend to pickup some Dogfish Pumpkin ale as well. I really can't decide which I like better!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I love me some Octoberfest, this is a great beer. :dr


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

SA changed the hopping in the Boston Lager, the only one of their beers I drink more than rarely, so I wouldn't be surprised if they tweaked the marzen, although it should be malt forward rather than hoppy. We normally do a marzen tasting in September ... gonna have to organize one for friday night!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

NJ Stogie King said:


> The Pumpkin Ale is AMAZING!! I always love this time of beer season, especially because of the Pumpkin and Octoberfest ales. My favorite is the SA Octoberfest....which I actually had last week as the bar by me just got it in that day! It tasted even better than last year's IMO. I am going this weekend to pickup some Dogfish Pumpkin ale as well. I really can't decide which I like better!


I'm with you. Every year I seek out all the Pumpkin Ale I can find. But not until October. Sep is too early for pumpkins, kinda like how Home Depot is already getting rid of grills to make room for Christmas trees.

My favorite is still Post Road Pumpkin Ale. A few come close, but nothing has topped it for me. To me it tastes like a well-spiced pumpkin pie, more spice, less pumpkin. And pour it in a glass, it's got a beautiful creamy thick orange-tinted head, to pretty to keep in a bottle. I like that much better than Dogfish Head, give it a try if you haven't already!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

My father called me yesterday after he picked some up and said was pretty good. I like Sam Adams so I am going to grab a few for the weekend. Although, before I have this years I have to state it is hard to be the real German brew.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

My Fav beer for this time of year! :tu


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

AAlmeter said:


> Anyone try this year's Sam Adams Octoberfest? I always enjoyed it but it seems flavorless this year. Maybe I'm just in a funk.


I, and several friends felt the same way, it might not be quite as good as in years past. But it's hard to say for certain seeing as it's been a year since we last had it. In general, I think Sam does a great job with it's lagers, including this one, though not so much with ales.



> I always love this time of beer season, especially because of the Pumpkin and Octoberfest ales.


Octoberfest beer, or Marzen, is a lager not an ale. I only point out the distinction because it seems that some people confuse, or even equate Octoberfest and pumpkin ale, when in fact, the greatest similarity the two styles bear is that they come out around the same time of year. I've never heard of a Marzen made with spices, fruits, or vegetables in it, and hope that I never do.



> My favorite is still Post Road Pumpkin Ale. A few come close, but nothing has topped it for me. To me it tastes like a well-spiced pumpkin pie, more spice, less pumpkin. And pour it in a glass, it's got a beautiful creamy thick orange-tinted head, to pretty to keep in a bottle. I like that much better than Dogfish Head, give it a try if you haven't already!


I've not personally had it, but I'm not surprised it's good, Post road is made by Brooklyn Brewery, which is in my opinion one of the best damn breweries around. Brooklyn's Octoberfest is also excellent, though it too may have been better last year.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

AAlmeter said:


> Anyone try this year's Sam Adams Octoberfest? I always enjoyed it but it seems flavorless this year. Maybe I'm just in a funk.


Same here, with the hop shortage maybe they tweaked the recipe this year?


----------



## xapa97 (Aug 25, 2008)

It doesn't seem as good as last year. But to be honest it is still in the 90's where I'm working. I think it's better once it starts to cool down outside. :2


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

jtree26 said:


> Same here, with the hop shortage maybe they tweaked the recipe this year?


Could be it.

It was plenty malty, even for a marzen.

I'll try out Spaten's Oktoberfest tonight! :al


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

RobinCoppell said:


> I agree, very enjoyable. Will certainly but more while it's available. I'd like to try the Dogfish Punkin Ale, seems to get good reviews.
> 
> Also bought a 6'er of Saint Arnold Devin Reserve #5, it's a Russian Imperial Stout (10%) it's the first I've had, I think I like this style !!


The restaurant I ate at tonight had the Dogfish Punkin' Ale and it was downright a fine beer:dr


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I haven't had the Sam Adams yet but I have had the Victory Festbier and the HofBrau Oktoberfest and bith were real good with the edge going to HofBrau . Bought a bottle of Dogfish Punkin Ale and a Harvest Moon along with some Dunkel Weisen .


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

Mark C said:


> I'm with you. Every year I seek out all the Pumpkin Ale I can find. But not until October. Sep is too early for pumpkins, kinda like how Home Depot is already getting rid of grills to make room for Christmas trees.
> 
> My favorite is still Post Road Pumpkin Ale. A few come close, but nothing has topped it for me. To me it tastes like a well-spiced pumpkin pie, more spice, less pumpkin. And pour it in a glass, it's got a beautiful creamy thick orange-tinted head, to pretty to keep in a bottle. I like that much better than Dogfish Head, give it a try if you haven't already!


I've never tried the Post Road Pumpkin Ale. I haven't even seen that beery by me here in NJ! Definitely somehting that I have to keep my eye's out for!! Seems like a great beer to try!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> We normally do a marzen tasting in September ... gonna have to organize one for friday night!


Where's my invite? I'll wear my liederhosen and play my accordion!


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Had two 24 ounce cold mugs today at a BWW. Nice, refreshing and tasty. Great with a Montecristo.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

xapa97 said:


> It doesn't seem as good as last year. But to be honest it is still in the 90's where I'm working. I think it's better once it starts to cool down outside. :2


Dude, you're telling me. I'm still working on summer brews.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I haven't had the Sam Adams yet but I have had the Victory Festbier and the HofBrau Oktoberfest and bith were real good with the edge going to HofBrau . Bought a bottle of Dogfish Punkin Ale and a Harvest Moon along with some Dunkel Weisen .


Just finished a sixer of Hofbrau O-fest, tasty as always albeit on the very light range of the style. Haven't seen Victory's but now I'll have to go find it, Victory does good work.

By the way, what dunkel weizen was it? Iv'e been in the mood for some good dunkelweizen for a a while now, just never get around to picking any up.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> I'll try out Spaten's Oktoberfest tonight! :al


One of my favs. :tu

I really miss being in Munich for the Oktoberfest. The size of this event is just hard to image. I hope, and bet, Löwenbräu is still rolling wooden barrells off the back of their trucks while many of the others had switched to kegs.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone had Stoudt's Oktoberfest this year? Or better still, does anyone in central Ohio know where I can find some? This was high on my list to try last year but sold out everywhere before I bought any.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Just had a sixer of SAO the other day. Man, that is good stuff. The bottle is great, but Draft is unreal! I think I still have one more in the fridge!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

ky toker said:


> One of my favs. :tu
> 
> I really miss being in Munich for the Oktoberfest. The size of this event is just hard to image. I hope, and bet, Löwenbräu is still rolling wooden barrells off the back of their trucks while many of the others had switched to kegs.


I'll let you know. My buddy has tickets for the Lowenbrau tent. I'll be sitting here drinking Bud u


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just back from the store:

1 6 pack Sam Adams Octoberfest
1 6 pack Harvest Moon
1 6 pack Abita Pecan Harvest Ale

and since October is approaching, 1 6 pack Beck's Dark.

Going into New Orleans tomorrow and stopping at the two stores there that carry a lot of the European and small brewery brands.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Tonight we ate out again (need to stop this as it eats into my cigar budget) and I had the Sam Adams Octoberfest and it was rather good, I liked the Dogfishead better but it was still good


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> Just back from the store:
> 
> 1 6 pack Sam Adams Octoberfest
> 1 6 pack Harvest Moon
> ...


:tpd:I just got back from the store as well!!

1 6 pack Post Road Pumpkin Ale
1 6 pack Harvest Moon
1 6 pack Harpoon Octoberfest

Fall is HERE!!!!


----------



## Slick26 (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a Sam's Ofest earlier for dinner. Then had a good long smoke and now I'm winding down with a Summit Ofest. The Sam's was smoother, the Summit has more zing.


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Just stopped and got a 6 packer on the way home from class.

Fryin' up some wings right now :tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

beernut said:


> I, and several friends felt the same way, it might not be quite as good as in years past. But it's hard to say for certain seeing as it's been a year since we last had it. In general, I think Sam does a great job with it's lagers, including this one, though not so much with ales.
> 
> Octoberfest beer, or Marzen, is a lager not an ale. I only point out the distinction because it seems that some people confuse, or even equate Octoberfest and pumpkin ale, when in fact, the greatest similarity the two styles bear is that they come out around the same time of year. I've never heard of a Marzen made with spices, fruits, or vegetables in it, and hope that I never do.
> 
> I've not personally had it, but I'm not surprised it's good, Post road is made by Brooklyn Brewery, which is in my opinion one of the best damn breweries around. Brooklyn's Octoberfest is also excellent, though it too may have been better last year.


As a fun side gig, I work part time in the Boston Brewery giving tours and I can confirm that Octoberfest is in fact a Lager and not an Ale. It's a style of German Lager known as a Marzen which you already pointed out. Marzen is a traditional style of German Lager brewed for the Octoberfest celebration which originally came into being as a celebration of the marriage of a member of the German royal family. Also, there are absolutely no spices or fruit added to this beer. What does add a lot of flavor to this style is the four different types of malted barley used. One can detect a definite roasted caramel sweetness and toffee flavor when drinking this beer. It would taste even sweeter if it were not tempered by the subtle flavor of the hops used. This being said certain strains of yeast have been known to create fruit flavors in beer. We recently had a Belgian style Ale on tap in the tour center that the brewers were playing around with and it had distinct notes of banana in the flavor profile which was created by the yeast. No banana or banana flavoring was ever added to this beer. However, I have been drinking this beer on a regular basis over the last month and can say I have experienced no fruit or spice notes in the flavor.

As to the "this year's was better/worse than last year's" discussion I would just like to point out that Sam Adams beers are brewed with all natural ingredients. So, there is some variation in the flavor of crops used in the production of the beer from year-to-year. However, the brewers go to great lengths to insure that flavors are consistent from year to year. All seasonal beers are pre-brewed and tested over and over again before they are released to the public. Often recipes are adjusted to account for variations in the flavor of the crop. For instance, the lemon zest in this year's Summer Ale came from a different source than years past (prior source went out of business). Many new lemon zest suppliers were tried and many batches of test beer were brewed and tested before a new lemon zest supplier was chosen. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be taking a 12 pack of SA Octoberfest to tail gate with at the Niners game this Sunday, with Bobarian. :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

NJ Stogie King said:


> 1 6 pack Post Road Pumpkin Ale


Good call! Post up your thoughts when you've had a few. I've already seen a few new ones in the stores... call me weird but I'm waiting until October. At least that's what I say now, historically I have no patience when it comes to booze.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> As to the "this year's was better/worse than last year's" discussion I would just like to point out that Sam Adams beers are brewed with all natural ingredients. So, there is some variation in the flavor of crops used in the production of the beer from year-to-year. However, the brewers go to great lengths to insure that flavors are consistent from year to year.


It is funny you should mention that. SA Boston Lager is my every day beer and I notice that its taste can vary from 12 pack to 12 pack. Sometimes I get one where the flavors are muted and other times it is more bold. I haven't had any Oktoberfest yet, but will pick some up soon.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> As a fun side gig, I work part time in the Boston Brewery giving tours and I can confirm that Octoberfest is in fact a Lager and not an Ale. It's a style of German Lager known as a Marzen which you already pointed out. Marzen is a traditional style of German Lager brewed for the Octoberfest celebration which originally came into being as a celebration of the marriage of a member of the German royal family. Also, there are absolutely no spices or fruit added to this beer. What does add a lot of flavor to this style is the four different types of malted barley used. One can detect a definite roasted caramel sweetness and toffee flavor when drinking this beer. It would taste even sweeter if it were not tempered by the subtle flavor of the hops used. This being said certain strains of yeast have been known to create fruit flavors in beer. We recently had a Belgian style Ale on tap in the tour center that the brewers were playing around with and it had distinct notes of banana in the flavor profile which was created by the yeast. No banana or banana flavoring was ever added to this beer. However, I have been drinking this beer on a regular basis over the last month and can say I have experienced no fruit or spice notes in the flavor.


:tpd:


MikeyC said:


> As to the "this year's was better/worse than last year's" discussion I would just like to point out that Sam Adams beers are brewed with all natural ingredients. So, there is some variation in the flavor of crops used in the production of the beer from year-to-year. However, the brewers go to great lengths to insure that flavors are consistent from year to year. All seasonal beers are pre-brewed and tested over and over again before they are released to the public. Often recipes are adjusted to account for variations in the flavor of the crop. For instance, the lemon zest in this year's Summer Ale came from a different source than years past (prior source went out of business). Many new lemon zest suppliers were tried and many batches of test beer were brewed and tested before a new lemon zest supplier was chosen. :tu


That's pretty much what I attributed it to, crop variation and tweaking to compensate.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Out running around again today and found myself buying more supplies for Octoberfest. This trip netted a couple of six packs of Paulaner Oktoberfest Marzen Amber and Einebeker Ur-Bock Dunkel.

Now if they will just last until October...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

beernut said:


> Just finished a sixer of Hofbrau O-fest, tasty as always albeit on the very light range of the style. Haven't seen Victory's but now I'll have to go find it, Victory does good work.
> 
> By the way, what dunkel weizen was it? Iv'e been in the mood for some good dunkelweizen for a a while now, just never get around to picking any up.


Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier Dunkel , not as bitter as Hefe weizzen but really good . Gonna pick up a couple more tomorrow if it's still in stock .


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCat said:


> It is funny you should mention that. SA Boston Lager is my every day beer and I notice that its taste can vary from 12 pack to 12 pack. Sometimes I get one where the flavors are muted and other times it is more bold. I haven't had any Oktoberfest yet, but will pick some up soon.


If you're buying Boston Lager on regular basis, the variations in flavor likely are not from crop variation. It could be a number of things from varying storage/shipping conditions to varying age of the bottles. It also could be that you are tasting the slight variations in flavor that occur because not all bottles are produced at the same breweries. It says on the label somewhere which brewery the bottle came out of, but I can't recall exactly where.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Naturally-occurring ambient yeasts and microorganisms account for subtle variations in a naturally-produced beer. 

In particular, those random microorganisms can account for fruity-type flavors in beer, the most common being a banana flavor or essence. 

This is a result of the unpredictable nature of the esters produced by random organisms, as opposed to the more predictable esters produced by known quantities such as the yeasts added by brewers to their beers as part of their recipes.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> If you're buying Boston Lager on regular basis, the variations in flavor likely are not from crop variation. It could be a number of things from varying storage/shipping conditions to varying age of the bottles. It also could be that you are tasting the slight variations in flavor that occur because not all bottles are produced at the same breweries. It says on the label somewhere which brewery the bottle came out of, but I can't recall exactly where.


I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> If you're buying Boston Lager on regular basis, the variations in flavor likely are not from crop variation. It could be a number of things from varying storage/shipping conditions to varying age of the bottles. It also could be that you are tasting the slight variations in flavor that occur because not all bottles are produced at the same breweries. It says on the label somewhere which brewery the bottle came out of, but I can't recall exactly where.


That would be worth taking note of. So will all Boston Lager in one given region have been produced by the same brewery?



MikeyC said:


> As a fun side gig, I work part time in the Boston Brewery giving tours


So... how much influence does a part time tour guide wield with the powers that be over at the Boston Brewery? Enough to say... convince them to start putting out six packs of their Scotch Ale? 

What I said about Sam Adams and ales doesn't hold true when it comes to their Scotch ale. It's one of the better American versions I've had, but buying a twelve pack to get two bottles of it is rough. Scotch ale ranks high on my list of favorite styles, but most of the Scottish imports, while delicious, cost a fortune. And most American offerings are not quite on par imho.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I had some on draft over the weekend in VA, and I wasn't as impressed with it as I was last year. I happen to live about a mile from the brewery, so I will have to pick up a six pack locally.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

beernut said:


> That would be worth taking note of. So will all Boston Lager in one given region have been produced by the same brewery?
> 
> So... how much influence does a part time tour guide wield with the powers that be over at the Boston Brewery? Enough to say... convince them to start putting out six packs of their Scotch Ale?
> 
> What I said about Sam Adams and ales doesn't hold true when it comes to their Scotch ale. It's one of the better American versions I've had, but buying a twelve pack to get two bottles of it is rough. Scotch ale ranks high on my list of favorite styles, but most of the Scottish imports, while delicious, cost a fortune. And most American offerings are not quite on par imho.


Recently bought a bottle of Belhaven Scottish Ale and Belhaven Wee Heavy Scottish Ale. They were $4.88 each for 16.9 oz. bottles.

I didn't blink at the price.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought my first 12'er of this last saturday, now I am on my 3rd 12'er already, not counting the ones that friends brought and left. Thinking it it time to take the minivan to Sam's club and stock up. 
Anybody try the Lienenkugels Octoberfest yet? I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Recently bought a bottle of Belhaven Scottish Ale and Belhaven Wee Heavy Scottish Ale. They were $4.88 each for 16.9 oz. bottles.
> 
> I didn't blink at the price.


That's a $20.79 six pack my friend. That qualifies as a fortune in my book.:hn

Belhaven Scottish and St. Andrews Ales can also be had in sixers for around $10. But those aren't Scotch ales, they're Scottish ales, there is a difference. Wee heavy on the other hand is Scotch ale, but I dont think Belhaven's comes in a six pack, not that I can find it in any size here.

I actually used to dismiss Belhaven's Scottish ale, because I'd only had it in nitro-can form, in which in my opinion it's awful. But when I eventually tried them in bottles, I found both the Scottish, and St. Andrews to be quite nice.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

beernut said:


> That's a $20.79 six pack my friend. That qualifies as a fortune in my book.:hn
> 
> Belhaven Scottish and St. Andrews Ales can also be had in sixers for around $10. But those aren't Scotch ales, they're Scottish ales, there is a difference. Wee heavy on the other hand is Scotch ale, but I dont think Belhaven's comes in a six pack, not that I can find it in any size here.
> 
> I actually used to dismiss Belhaven's Scottish ale, because I'd only had it in nitro-can form, in which in my opinion it's awful. But when I eventually tried them in bottles, I found both the Scottish, and St. Andrews to be quite nice.


Your math is a little off. It would be $29 and change for a six-pack. Still that is less per bottle then a lot of BOTL spends on decent cigars.

But I don't buy it by a six pack and I don't drink it as an every day brew. I'll spend the money and buy it for special occasions/events and I generally pair it with a cigar which cost more than that.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

beernut said:


> That would be worth taking note of. So will all Boston Lager in one given region have been produced by the same brewery?


 I'm not entirely privy to the distribution system of the company, but my understanding is that any market may get a mix of supply from different breweries.



beernut said:


> So... how much influence does a part time tour guide wield with the powers that be over at the Boston Brewery? Enough to say... convince them to start putting out six packs of their Scotch Ale?
> 
> What I said about Sam Adams and ales doesn't hold true when it comes to their Scotch ale. It's one of the better American versions I've had, but buying a twelve pack to get two bottles of it is rough. Scotch ale ranks high on my list of favorite styles, but most of the Scottish imports, while delicious, cost a fortune. And most American offerings are not quite on par imho.


Well . . . I have roughly no influence on anything. The only exception to that rule is I do have control over what gets said on my tour of the brewery. Every guide gives the tour differently. However, I did think there were six packs of Scotch Ale. If your liquor store can get cases then they should be able to break the cases up into 6 packs. I haven't seen any cases of it at the brewery lately, but I know it's currently available in the "Brewmaster's Mix Pack" which is filled with a bunch of other great beer styles like Black Lager.



wilblake said:


> I had some on draft over the weekend in VA, and I wasn't as impressed with it as I was last year. I happen to live about a mile from the brewery, so I will have to pick up a six pack locally.


What brewery do you live near?

Also, keg beer as a general rule has more flavor than bottled beer. When you're talking about domestic beer, bottles are typically pasteurized whereas kegs are not. So, kegs have a significantly shorter shelf life but the pasteurization process typically mutes some of the flavor.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Anybody try the Lienenkugels Octoberfest yet? I haven't heard anything about it.


I haven't seen this yet. I'm a big Lienenkugel fan, so I'll have to keep my eyes open.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Your math is a little off. It would be $29 and change for a six-pack. Still that is less per bottle then a lot of BOTL spends on decent cigars.
> 
> But I don't buy it by a six pack and I don't drink it as an every day brew. I'll spend the money and buy it for special occasions/events and I generally pair it with a cigar which cost more than that.


I was figuring for six 12oz bottles. $4.88/16.9oz*12oz*6=$20.79

You're right of course that it's less than we might pay for a cigar, and I too buy single bottles of fine beer at such prices, and higher. I guess my point was that there's not much good Scotch ale priced reasonably enough for everyday consumption.


----------

